# 5 more Canadian Apple Stores...



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Apple - Jobs at Apple - Retail

*Quebec City
Quebec City, Quebec

Richmond Centre
Vancouver, British Columbia

Upper Canada Mall
Toronto, Ontario

Chinook Centre
Calgary, Alberta*

Southgate OPEN
Edmonton, Alberta


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

Upper Canada Mall is Newmarket, Ontario. Not Toronto. Its an hour north from there


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Davis said:


> Upper Canada Mall is Newmarket, Ontario. Not Toronto. Its an hour north from there


According to Apple it's Toronto LOL
The Newmarket store is old news -anybody know the ETA? Thanks!

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/85298-2-more-apple-retail-stores-canada.html I know your post includes more stores just an FYI


----------



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

Urg! We need a store east of Montreal!


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

I didn't realize theirs a upper Canada mall in t.o. They should change the name cause Toronto is south from Newmarket haha. Make it downer Canada mall xD


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

amoda said:


> Urg! We need a store east of Montreal!


Not sure how east you mean, but I'd love to see one in either Halifax or Moncton.


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

Let's see one in London too!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> Not sure how east you mean, but I'd love to see one in either Halifax or Moncton.


Moncton... LOL you are dreaming in technicolour. :lmao:


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

I'm hoping for another in Toronto, right at Yonge and Bloor where One Bloor will be built. Given how enormously busy the Eaton Centre store is, I don't think the proximity would be a problem, and the address would be rather prestigious.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

screature said:


> Moncton... LOL you are dreaming in technicolour. :lmao:


Well... the population of Newmarket is only 80k so you never know...
I guess it's proximity to Toronto is the determining factor.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

irontree said:


> Well... the population of Newmarket is only 80k so you never know...
> I guess it's proximity to Toronto is the determining factor.


Yes and the general outlying population density I would imagine.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

Six Apple stores in the GTA? Apple must love the GTA. There are countries with populations bigger than all of Canada that don't have that many Apple stores...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

irontree said:


> Well... the population of Newmarket is only 80k so you never know...
> I guess it's proximity to Toronto is the determining factor.




yea really. If newmarket gets an apple store, it makes moncton seem a slamdunk


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm sure it has everything to do with the demographic. An Apple Store in Newmarket can serve everybody who's not willing to go to Fairview, Eaton Centre or Sherway Gardens. The drawing area for that store must almost be in the millions (Markham, Vaughan, Newmarket, Richmond Hill, Barrie and north), not including Toronto proper.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

dyrnwyn said:


> Let's see one in London too!


Agree  but Masonville or White Oaks? or a downtown store ?



and Kitchener/Waterloo needs one as well (Farview Park?)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

screature said:


> Moncton... LOL you are dreaming in technicolour. :lmao:


Perhaps, but why not?


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Tulse said:


> I'm hoping for another in Toronto, right at Yonge and Bloor where One Bloor will be built. Given how enormously busy the Eaton Centre store is, I don't think the proximity would be a problem, and the address would be rather prestigious.


I "know nothing about it" and didn't "hear anything about these plans" when I was at Apple. 

*ahem*flagshipstore*ahem*


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

The Great Waka said:


> I "know nothing about it" and didn't "hear anything about these plans" when I was at Apple.
> 
> *ahem*flagshipstore*ahem*


I know there were rumblings about that when the project was owned by the Bazis -- I hope it will still be considered for the Great Gulf building.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

If not Moncton, at least Halifax! I always get my hopes up when I hear of new Apple stores in Canada, but they're always in the same cities. I don't understand why Halifax doesn't have one yet.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Theres plenty of well to do people in Oakville! So why not an Oakville/Burlington store? Mapleview Mall is getting rather upscale, I'd see an Apple store fitting in well. If not maybe Oakville Place perhaps.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (Jul 29, 2008)

Having just moved from Montreal to Quebec City last week, and having just ordered and received a refurbed mac mini with a very loud hard drive, I am happy that in the future I will be able to get warranty service here!! For now however, I am road tripping it to Montreal next week to get this fixed.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

screature said:


> Moncton... LOL you are dreaming in technicolour. :lmao:





MannyP Design said:


> Perhaps, but why not?


Manny :clap: Some folks have no idea that Moncton draws on a larger population base than Halifax, because Halifax's population is included in the "draw area" for Moncton.

Many store have located in Moncton, before setting up shop in Halifax, but some folks are sure without knowing the facts.

You could be correct to predict that Moncton is as likely as not to have the first Apple Store in the Maritimes.

Cheers


----------



## Bzzliteyr (Jul 29, 2008)

As with Future Shop back in the day, I can also see Moncton being the first Apple store location in the maritimes...


----------



## dyrnwyn (Nov 28, 2002)

ericlewis91 said:


> Agree  but Masonville or White Oaks? or a downtown store ?
> 
> 
> 
> and Kitchener/Waterloo needs one as well (Farview Park?)


Masonville Mall is close to my house and Whiteoaks Mall is close to where I work, so either or...


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

BigDL said:


> Manny :clap: Some folks have no idea that Moncton draws on a larger population base than Halifax, because Halifax's population is included in the "draw area" for Moncton.


While I can agree that Moncton draws on a larger population base than Halifax, but considering Halifax's population included in the draw area doesn't sound right. If you live in Halifax, why would you shop in Moncton?


----------



## wolfpacal (Mar 20, 2008)

ericlewis91 said:


> Apple - Jobs at Apple - Retail
> 
> *Quebec City
> Quebec City, Quebec
> ...


Sorry, Upper Canada Mall is in Newmarket, not Toronto. I grew up there. Glad to see it's getting one. Now if only Barrie could get one : ((


----------



## bing12345 (Feb 2, 2006)

*My guesses for more apple stores*

Barrie is out - UCM is a tier 1 mall and nothing in Barrie is above a Tier 2 - that comes from a friend in Management at Georgian Mall - they don't like it, but it's true. People will drive from Barrie to Newmarket to shop.

Winnipeg, Regina and Saskatoon would be logical, but they don't have Ikeas either (or other high end stores like Coast Mountain Sports-err Atmosphere) - people aren't willing to spend money for quality as a whole.

Moncton and Halifax are both logical, as is Victoria and another two Alberta stores - West Ed would make a lot of sense as would Cross Iron Mills.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

ericlewis91 said:


> Agree  but Masonville or White Oaks? or a downtown store ?
> and Kitchener/Waterloo needs one as well (Farview Park?)


Would be nice to see one downtown. London really needs to regenerate business down there. The effects of Box Store Malls on the outskirts can really be seen in that town.


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

chimpur said:


> theres plenty of well to do people in oakville! So why not an oakville/burlington store? Mapleview mall is getting rather upscale, i'd see an apple store fitting in well. If not maybe oakville place perhaps.


+1


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Oakville Place is too small of a mall. Apple Stores go into high traffic 'fashion' malls. Originally, you could typify them as ones with Holt Renfrew, Williams-Sonona, Pottery Barn, Banana Republic, Hollister, BCBG, etc... Not usually ones with dollar stores (Square One being an exception because it's so big).


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Moncton is known as the hub city. I'm not positive, but I believe that the Costco was in Moncton before Halifax. I know for a fact (because I'm on western NB) that people from pretty well anywhere in NB can see Moncton as a "destination shopping trip" (ie go there for a weekend or couple days to shop) a lot quicker than Halifax. I know from many trips to Hali that it isn't that big a trip from there to Moncton. 


I just went to the apple store in the maine mall in portland on saturday. It was quite the experience. The iPhone/ipod touch with the scanners, emailed receipts and hidden receipt printers and bags were impressive. Also noteworthy was the almost conspicuous effort on the HR dept's part to try to have "everyone" represented in the sales/genius force.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

BigDL said:


> Manny :clap: Some folks have no idea that Moncton draws on a larger population base than Halifax, because Halifax's population is included in the "draw area" for Moncton.
> 
> Many store have located in Moncton, before setting up shop in Halifax, but some folks are sure without knowing the facts.
> 
> ...


I have received similar rebukes when I had suggested Ottawa get a store. 

Moncton may not be the _typical_ city for an Apple store, at least on paper. However, the Maritimes is anything BUT typical; afternoon shopping trips to other cities are very much part of the lifestyle and there is more than enough "foot traffic" that would make up for it.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Don't forget, it's not just the amount of 'traffic', it's the amount the 'traffic' *spends* when they get there.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I still stand behind my Mapleview Mall idea.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Chimpur said:


> I still stand behind my Mapleview Mall idea.


Look at the locations of most of the Apple Stores. In the majority of cases, there was either no existing Apple Dealer, or there was a very poor one. I'm not talking about FS/BB, I'm referring to a true Apple Reseller.

Like em or not, Oakville, Burlington, and Hamilton all have well established and successful Apple Resellers. So does Kitchener and London. So I don't think we'll see an Apple Store in any of these locations too soon. 

However if Apple was to put something in that region, I agree that Mapleview would probably be the potential location. 

Apple may skip that area and go directly to St. Catherines.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oakbridge said:


> Like em or not, Oakville, Burlington, and Hamilton all have well established and successful Apple Resellers. So does Kitchener and London. So I don't think we'll see an Apple Store in any of these locations too soon.


So did Edmonton have TWO Apple resellers with Westworld being only a few blocks away from the West Edmonton Mall location Apple chose.

Now we have TWO Apple stores. Kind of shoots that theory all to hell.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Well guys I was at Upper Canada Mall the other day and saw this:


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Sweet! I would assume it'll be open for Christmas, if not sooner.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

mikef said:


> Sweet! I would assume it'll be open for Christmas, if not sooner.


I heard that it will be sometime in September


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Really? That soon! Even better!

I haven't been in Upper Canada Mall for a couple of weeks now, but there was no sign up last time I was there. Maybe they've been hard at work behind the scenes.


----------



## DynamicOverride (Aug 29, 2010)

I know it's been said many times before, but we really need an Apple store in the maritimes. I'm getting tired of dealing with the people at Future Shop.


----------



## insidesource (Jun 2, 2011)

well i have it from a very reliable source that apple just rented a building in moncton so i am very happy and yes very very reliable source


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

Chimpur said:


> I still stand behind my Mapleview Mall idea.


I think Mapleview Mall is getting a store...I believe there was a topic on this a while back and both Mapleview and Conestoga in Waterloo are getting stores.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

insidesource said:


> well i have it from a very reliable source that apple just rented a building in moncton so i am very happy and yes very very reliable source


Oooh... Anonymous inside tips. I feel like we've hit the bigtime!  

Well, I guess we'll see.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Not sure about Moncton, but the major renovations just beginning at the Halifax Shopping Centre are for an Apple Store! It's the worst kept secret in Halifax.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I didn't know there was such thing as an upscale fashion mall in Halifax.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

bringonthenite said:


> Not sure about Moncton, but the major renovations just beginning at the Halifax Shopping Centre are for an Apple Store! It's the worst kept secret in Halifax.





gmark2000 said:


> I didn't know there was such thing as an upscale fashion mall in Halifax.


I was led to believe that there's no such thing as a "secret" in Halifax.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Apple, Coach and Tim's will be the anchors. 

Seriously, an Apple store is needed in the Maritimes. Nice to see one coming.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Lot's of talk today in the local media about Apple opening here as major renovations began after the Christmas rush.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

bringonthenite said:


> Not sure about Moncton, but the major renovations just beginning at the Halifax Shopping Centre are for an Apple Store! It's the worst kept secret in Halifax.


CTV News just did a story on it, with interviews and everything, and it's still just a rumour. They interviewed some random local app developer and included a clip of him talking about how much he likes Macs that was prefaced by saying "it sounds like he is talking about person." 

They had no confirmation or even comments from Halifax Shopping Centre or Apple.

Funny thing is, the Herald had a story about it a couple of weeks ago and then there was silence. And then today it's on AllNovaScotia and CTV.

I just want confirmation. It would be so awesome to have a store here, especially for service. I have a few quirky issues with my iMac and iPhone, but I don't really trust any of the resellers around here and I don't want to ship my stuff - I'd much rather deal directly with Apple.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

It will be a while till Apple confirms. HSC will keep their mouth shut. 
When I posted back in November I had spoken with a couple of the construction guys who said the escalator was coming out, major roof renovations would happen and the second floor was being extended outside of the current structure. So far this looks to be true.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I spoke to my daughter tonight and she informed me that Apple was locating in Halifax.

I asked which heritage building downtown was up for remodelling. She said no it was HSC.

I mentioned I thought Mic Mac Mall would be the SC. She said MMM with Dartmouth Crossing was a tourist draw but she believed HSC would the right fit for an Apple Store. 

In terms of drive by and walk by traffic it is in a busy spot.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

okcomputer said:


> ... ... ...
> I just want confirmation. It would be so awesome to have a store here, especially for service. I have a few quirky issues with my iMac and iPhone, but I don't really trust any of the resellers around here and I don't want to ship my stuff - I'd much rather deal directly with Apple.


  

And guess where some of them may end up working if the Apple Store becomes a reality there.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

pm-r said:


> And guess where some of them may end up working if the Apple Store becomes a reality there.


Haha there are some good techs, but only one company (Mac East) is worth dealing with. Hopefully the horrible Halifax Mac Store will be the first to shutter its doors if Apple comes to town.


----------

